# babies first drink...



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 30, 2008)

I just took my babies from the incubator to their new home and they seem to be enjoying it. This is their first ever drink of water.
[IMG=640x480]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/Kelly23/hatchlings013.jpg[/IMG]

Both looking at the water.
[IMG=640x480]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/Kelly23/hatchlings014.jpg[/IMG]

And taking their first bite of food.
[IMG=640x480]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/Kelly23/hatchlings020.jpg[/IMG]

I am so proud! 

ARKelly


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 30, 2008)

So so so cute!


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2008)

adorable! those are some good lookin hatchlings!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 30, 2008)

ARKellly those are Beautiful babies, how old are they?


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 30, 2008)

That you so much guys. I am very proud of them.

Crazy1, they are 7 and 8 days old today. And they are very spunky!

ARKelly


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 30, 2008)

They look great Kelly  Excellent pictures of the both of them. 

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 30, 2008)

They are soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 30, 2008)

they are soooo freaken cute when they are that young


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, thanks guys.

This one here cracks me up. Apparently, she is trying to drink water from the paper towel.






This little guy, I swear, was rubbing it's face on the piece of green before nibbling on it.





LMAO!

ARKelly


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG They are sooooo adorable! Lucky you!!!!!!!! Keep posting pics! We love them!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 31, 2008)

wonderfull...


----------



## Itort (Jan 31, 2008)

They look great. What are momma and daddy? Northern or southern?


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 31, 2008)

Itort said:


> They look great. What are momma and daddy? Northern or southern?



Thank you! Mom and Dad are both Brazillians which would make them Southern, I believe.

This is Mom. She is eating an optunia cactus treat.





And this is Dad. He is camera shy.





Those are the best pictures I have of them right now. I will try to get better ones later.

ARKelly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 31, 2008)

YIKES!!! I've created a monster! Kelly has come out of her shell!!!





Can you say P A T I E N C E ???


----------



## tortania (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are some fantastic looking torts! The babies are so adorable!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jan 31, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> YIKES!!! I've created a monster! Kelly has come out of her shell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Patience for what? LMAO 

Hey, how do you go about transfering the smiley's to photobucket?

ARKelly


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are very stunning. Congrats!

*sitting here reminding myself no more Redfoots...no more redfoots*


----------

